# VW Junkyard on the Eastern Shore MD



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

Folks:
A few years ago I remember there being a junkyard on the way to Ocean City Md, which only had VWs. this junkyard was huge, but I do not remember the name of it, or where it was. As far as i know, it could have been in Del.
Can anyone help me find this treasure again?
Looking for Mk.1 rabbit parts
thanks.
E


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

pm sent


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

Dick's Autohaus
Rt50/Rt213
Wye Mills, Maryland 21679
Phone: 410.827.6501 
Type Of Shop: VW Service and Repair
Will Work On: everything VW

Travel Route 50 south of Grasonvillle. Turn left onto Route 213, now headed north. Pass, frontage road, then Dick's Autohaus is the next Right turn off Route 213 (can be seen from the road


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (e24ohm)*

ALSO Check out wegotused.com. There is a few junkyards in PA that are pretty ****in huge. A friend of the Fam goes down every few weeks...Great prices


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (BOUDAH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOUDAH* »_ALSO Check out wegotused.com. There is a few junkyards in PA that are pretty ****in huge. A friend of the Fam goes down every few weeks...Great prices
yeah i need need rocker panels for my GTI.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (e24ohm)*

This site is made up of a few yards...one of them is a few miles long....One place is mainly vw based i believe


----------



## brucebanes (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: (BOUDAH)*

Dick's has a VW Junk Yard? When is it open and can you just walk through and pick and pull?


----------



## brucebanes (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: (brucebanes)*

Which one is made up mostly of VWs?


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

they dont have a junkyard per say, and no its not a pick and pull. they are a vw repair specialist, who happens to have a bunch of old vws on the lot.
i did happen to score a set of 4 lug bugattis there once


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^ that's correct.
here is the list I made up for the Capital area....
Potomac German Auto
4305 Lime Kiln Road
Frederick, MD 21703
1-800-831-7686
(Very small inventory, might not find much)
Ron's A&B Auto Parts
3234 Baltimore Blvd.
Finksburg, MD 21048
410-833-1123
West Side Auto Parts
4740 Sharptown Road
Lauel, DE 19956
1-800-323-3254
Ripples
Upper Marlboro, MD 20773
301-627-2250
Kings Auto Parts
255 Linton Run Road
Port Deposit, MD 21904
1-800-559-6483
Eagle Auto Salvage
216 South Main Street
Greensboro, MD 21639
1-800-638-4991
Brandywine
they go by several names (they can search all the yards) :
Compact Auto Part - 301-372-1300
Brandywine Auto Parts - 301-372-1711
Ransome Motors - 301-372-8811
Foreign Car Parts - 301-627-4265
Southern Maryland Used Auto Parts - 301-373-2640
Central Small Car Salvage - 301-249-3200
Brandywine TWO - 301-372-1188
Eden Used Auto - 410-749-5116
SaveMore Auto Parts - 301-248-6800

3M sales
1200 Pulaski Hwy
Havre De Grace, MD 21078
Cambridge Auto Recycling
2057 Church Creek Road
Cambridge, MD 21613
410-939-3800
Calton Cars & Parts
7491 Washington Blvd
Elkridge MD 410-799-1320
Accurate Foreign Car Parts
King George, VA 22485
1-800-635-5330
Rockville Used Auto parts
212 Mason Drive
Rockville, MD 20850
301-279-5833
State Line Salvage
2632 Robert Fulton HWY
Peach Bottom, PA 17563
717-548-3232
Condons Auto Parts
1218 Martin Drive
Westminster, MD 21157
410-848-4140
Bridgeville Auto Center
Bridgeville, DE 19933
302-337-3100

the list is kind of old but it may help.


----------

